# 2-yr old Yorkie peeing on floor every half hour!



## yanathin (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a Yorkie that's almost 2 years old, and I'm getting pretty frustrated with trying to housebreak him. Here's the situation... I'm at work 8 hours a day, and he's in his cage the whole time. He has never once peed in his cage, even when I first got him. I let him out in the morning and he does his business and give him a treat. I wait about an hour and let him out again before I head to work - he goes and I give him another treat. After 8 hours, I come back home and let him out and he does his business again and I give him a treat. Perfect. Now here's where the problem starts...

After I'm home, he constantly pees on the floor, and it almost seems to be getting worse every day. Even if I let him out literally every half hour (and he pees almost every time I let him outside), he still manages to pee in the house in between that time. It's not a lot at all, and it's something he could have easily held if he was in his cage. After all, if he can hold it for 8 hours in his cage every day, there's no reason for him to be peeing literally every 15 minutes after he's out, right? On the weekend it's 20x worse. Since I'm home most of the day on the weekend, he's out of his cage. I let him out every hour and he pees every time, but he STILL manages to pee on the floor in between that hour. I have to clean up pee literally five times a day. What's going on with my dog - is it a bladder problem or something? Do Yorkies usually have to pee this much when they're not in their cage? I'm in desperate need of help... I can't keep up with the amount of time he pees on the floor, and it's getting to the point where I don't have time to properly soak it up and de-odorize it. Please help me!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

step one: Damage control. Get a belly band for him for now.

Can you describe exactly what you do when he urinates on the floor? I also think a vet trip for a complete exam to make sure it's nothing medical is in order.


----------



## yanathin (Jun 13, 2010)

Hm... What exactly is a belly band? I've never heard of that before.

The problem is I have a hard time catching him in the act of actually peeing on the floor. It's so quick and it's such a little amount at a time, and he doesn't even lift his leg. It's literally impossible to tell. He knows when he does it, though, because when I do find it, he runs away. I loudly and clearly say "bad dog." I try letting him outside right after I find it, but of course 90% of the time he doesn't go after he goes on the floor. I sometimes put him in his cage after i catch him peeing on the floor, but not very often - only when I honestly don't have time to keep cleaning pee off the floor. It seems like he knows when he does bad, and I don't understand why he keeps doing it... He's a very good dog otherwise.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

It's a band that uses a sanitary napkin and holds it in place over the appropriate area.

Instantly no more peepee in the house. So then you can stop stressing and focus on rewarding the dog a lot for outdoor elimination.

And really do get the vet check, I would want blood work to make sure everything is good.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

If he is not neutered, get him neutered.

You can make a belly band yourself with some flannel, velcro and some maxi pads. This is what it looks like (we use it all the time in rescue when dealing with pugs)










After you have him checked for UTI (which it may be but doesn't sound like it is, because as you say he can hold it all day)

Keep him on a leash with you at all times and if this is not possible (ie you need to do something else and can't watch him 100%) put him in his crate.

You need your eyes on him watching him when he is out or he is in his crate no if ands or buts.....

Clean your house from top to bottom with an enzyme cleaner especially for pet messes.

Do this consistently for 6 weeks and then and only then try him loose in the house without watching him for short periods, if he is still having problems then go back to square one and do it for 8 weeks (but 6 weeks usually does it).


----------



## yanathin (Jun 13, 2010)

He is neutered. I'm thinking it might be a UTI, because this problem seems to have escalated a ton within the last week or two. If it is a UTI, would it make sense if he doesn't go at ALL in his cage, even for 8 hours at a time? He doesn't wet his cage at night either. Although I'm sure he's sleeping the entire time on both occasions... I'll take him to the vet tomorrow. Will I have to give them a urine sample somehow, or can they get that?


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> I'm thinking it might be a UTI, because this problem seems to have escalated a ton within the last week or two.


*Classic* sign of UTI. I'd be very surprised if he didn't have one based on what you've said. The body's system slows down while they are sleeping, so it's quite possible for him to hold it. Plus, it sounds like he has a strong aversion to peeing in his crate, so he might be doing everything he can not to pee while in it. Once he's out, though, he doesn't need to hold it and his poor system needs to get it out.

They will have sterile cups to catch the sample at the vet's.


----------



## Kellybean520 (Jun 13, 2010)

DEFINITELY take him to the vet. He most likely has a UTI. Treatment isn't expensive and both of you would be a lot happier.


----------

